# OG Indy show/koer brag!



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We took the group to the OG Indy show and koer. Warmer than last time, but very windy  Two weekends of long driving......

Gabor showed Norbo and Mia (from our breeding) in the 12-18 month and both received SG. Fani, who is retired and given to a young teen for OB, etc (we know the family) got her KK1 for life.

And Adi, who Gabor decided to show, GOT V in the show ring; V2. :wub: And KK1. She is 5 weeks pregnant and LOVED the bite work.

That makes all out working females and males at von Tagetosz KK1

Very happy and tired.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I was there at the show and saw your dogs. They looked great! Congrats!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you. It was a fun weekend catching up with everyone.

Cara slept hard Sat night and on the way home today. She and Alyssa were hounding Bob today. he was great with them


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Congratulations! I remember Johannes making comments that he is glad to see a female hold up so well gaiting while pregnant.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

She was pushing to do something 

Quasi had fun working on Darren - Mike was joking with Darren how Quasi was pulling him all over.....


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Congratulations! It was a great show.


----------

